# Received Help in School: Accommodations



## Nike7 (Nov 17, 2014)

Just recently, I have received accommodations to help me do even better in school! I have been very happy about this new progress because I have had a lot of trouble with this before, but now that it's on an official document, they have to follow my accommodations no matter what!

So here is what I have been able to get to help with my SAD:
-presentations in front of teacher/few friends only (this extremely helps)
-excerpt from being called to the board/to front
-seating near back (this may confuse people, but for my SAD, I would like to watch people to make sure I feel like I am not being judged)

And just accommodations to help with my GAD (or both SAD and GAD):
-extra time for tests/exams
-periodic breaks
-writing tests/exams in separate, quieter room
-breaking long-term assignments into shorter task

I would like to ask for a computer for notes during classes when other students aren't allowed, but I need to work on that. Does anyone else have these type of placements in school/college/university/wherever you go to? If so, what? I find teachers take me more seriously this way and I hope these will help me succeed even more than before. Hope to hear about your successful stories :smile2: .


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

Very good! I wish I had been brave enough to ask for help like that when I was in school.


----------



## Nike7 (Nov 17, 2014)

Dehabilitated said:


> Very good! I wish I had been brave enough to ask for help like that when I was in school.


It's okay. I have had bad SA since I was a kid. It has been more recently that I have been able to get over many things, but I just get more panic attacks than before. That's pretty much it.

But ya, these things help me. So far I have only used the breaks thing because I tend to get anxious a lot and need to think about my thoughts for a moment so I can not be as distracted about them than before. Plus I haven't had any tests or exams yet (soon though), so I haven't needed to use extra time, separate rooming, or breaks during test. My seating arrangement hasn't needed to be changed because I usually try to put myself more at the back anyways.


----------

